
Ask HN: How to stop watching porn? - dillmac
I am unable to focus on work. It&#x27;s become a serious issue as I waste many hours watching porn.
Need some serious advice.
======
cdoxsey
Here are a couple options:

1\. You can use a blocker like qustodio. Use a long password you can't
remember, write it down and give it to a friend. 2\. Use accountability
software like covenant eyes. Someone would receive a list of every site you
visit, and that social pressure may be enough.

If you're technically inclined, these things aren't super hard to circumvent.
But perhaps they make it hard enough to overcome.

A more extreme option is to get rid of the internet at home and only use it in
a public place. There are also recovery programs for addicts.

It doesn't sound like you're religious, but overcoming pornography is a common
issue in Christian circles. The support structures there can be of great
assistance. Personal accountability can be very helpful.

------
LinuxBender
Are you asking for technical or psychological advice?

From a technical perspective, one could implement blocking on their own
network to make it harder (no pun intended) to find. pfSense might be helpful.
There are browser addons to block porn.

If porn is causing problems in your life, such as interfering in your
relationship or your ability to focus on work, then perhaps consider seeing a
counselor.

~~~
dillmac
I am unable to focus because of it. It's making me sick now.

~~~
LinuxBender
Then if technical solutions do not make it easier to avoid watching, you may
want to see a counselor about substance abuse, self control, etc. There is no
way to verify that people on HN are qualified to give such advice.

------
prnaskhn
Maybe spend some time on the reason.. is it an escape? Is sex a large pillar
in your life but your current relationship doesn’t satisfy this for you?
Consider moving on. I realize it’s easier said than done but this is your
life. Or, if you’re single, use Tinder for more encounters.

------
nsp
[http://www.covenanteyes.com/](http://www.covenanteyes.com/) is used by a lot
of our customers, who seem to like it.

------
pwason
Make sure you're on Skype with yer Mom. Really kills the moment. For most
people.

------
DaTruthHurts
Redpill moment. Even if the porn is being live streamed. Your dick is not in
that pussy. What productive thing are you getting from it? It it knowledge,
strength, power, money, opportunity? What? Believe in yourself and know that
you are smarter than watching videos by people who were paid to put up an act.

As someone who has suffered from being enslaved to porn. I will be very frank
with you. Porn and masturbation for that matter is very addictive. In fact,
its extremely addictive and destructive.

Masturbation just happens to be something people don't like to talk about so
the adverse effects usually don't come to light. I was very introverted and
watched porn excessively coupled with lots and lots of masturbation.

Look at the chemical composition of semen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen#Human_semen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen#Human_semen)
and see all the body nutrients you throw out just for watching something that
was acted and shot in multiple takes. [My dad used to tell me every
ejaculation is equivalent to a pint of blood]

* Anyway, you're going to turn bald.

* Your confidence level will dip.

* The structural integrity (turgidity)of your penis will deplete.

* And your brain will always prioritize that quick dopamine hit.

* The biggest one is your focus. just like cigarette or any other addictive substance you will be in a hurry to get away from people just to watch some porn and serve your master masturbatory urge) You will also end up prioritizing that quick dopamine relief you get from porn over anything productive. You will burn tons of hours away searching for the ideal masturbation friendly material that you could have used for something productive.

 __Just research the adverse effects for yourself and then ask yourself if its
worth
it.[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiFqayn5ARw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiFqayn5ARw)

 __I used to be addicted to porn,and chronic masturbation. There were times
when i would beat it tell I cant hold an erection. I would then buy sex
enhancement pills like 'hardon 10 days' or 'herbal viagara' and beat on until
instead of semen I see blood coming out of my penis.

I'm 40 and started masturbation when I was 18 till 38. There's no better
feeling in the world than a day without porn or masturbation.

[https://i.redd.it/i5de53v4rj401.jpg](https://i.redd.it/i5de53v4rj401.jpg)

Please I implore you. JUST DON'T DO IT... ITS NOT WORTH IT..!

[Sorry for the lengthy rant, I just dont want anyone to go through what I went
through] Stay strong and good luck

~~~
antidamage
I hate to break it to you but Sir Ian McKellen definitely blows his load in a
non-productive way.

